# What determines a 'good sample'



## Tiggs81 (Aug 15, 2012)

I've been reading far too much on this site! the more I read the more confused I get  
With IUI it seems that success is very much dependant on timing and the quality of the sample. Do any of you know what determines a good sample in terms of count and motility, and also does morphology matter or is this irelevant with IUI because of the washing?


----------



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi there

IUI can work and it did for me on my 3rd att never give up and try and relax with IUI then used all the best sperm and use a lot it depends how much they get my hubby had 3 million and with IUI they put the sperm right up into the cervix  so they do have to far to travel every body is different and ur hospital should explain it all to you 

Good luck 

Love lee x


----------

